# Tyre Dressing



## The Pan Man (Apr 16, 2010)

Guys and Girls, I have not been on here for ages and I mean ages. I have a question and to save time a problem for me at the moment I would like to ask it on the forum

What is the current best in your opinion Tyre Dressing?

Thank you all in advance.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

depends on what you are after ? Gloss , Satin , Water based etc


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

gyeon tire or KKD tyrseol are my picks at the minute


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Just bought 2x Obsession Wax Nero in Jays recent offer......can also use on trim.
Also trying for the first time 3D Blue Moon
https://joesshineshop.uk/collections/3d-products/products/3d-magic-blue-solvent-based-tire-dressing

Dave


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

As above depends what your looking for. As per personal preference I usually stay clear of gel based tyre dressings.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

adams new tyre shine  1 layer rubbed in leaves a nice finish, if you want super gloss then just spray it on and let it dry 



 of you could just use adams tyre and rubber cleaner for a nice new matte finish


----------



## Teufel (Feb 21, 2016)

Give infinity tyre and pladtic padte wax ago !
Leaves a OEM Satin finish easy to apply no sling .
Quiet durable too .


----------



## joe_con19 (Aug 1, 2015)

Another for Gyeon tire gives the right natural finish imo


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Gtechniq T1
Gyeon Tire
Zaino Z16

or Autosmart Highstyle if looking for bulk quantity.

cheers

Chris


----------



## Shogun (Mar 21, 2010)

when i want more shine i use meguiars nedurance
and if i want a matt finish i dillute some pearl 
i use chinese round aplicators 10pck for 3$ on aliexpres


----------



## Mrmojorisin007 (Aug 19, 2016)

Gyeon Tire - one of the most satisfying products i've ever used. Brilliant.


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

2 coats of Autosmart Hi Style leaves a great finish. Not as durable as some, but better than most and cheap as chips!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I bought a bottle of the new AutoGlym Tyre Gel last weekend, and duly applied it. Washed the car this afternoon, and it's still going strong, even after a very busy week's driving. It's fantastic stuff, and seems to last ages! will post a wee pic in the morning. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## jcp (Oct 2, 2010)

autosmart highstyle or nielsens brilliance 
I prefer nielsens but it really needs the tyre to be dry before you apply it 
only in 5 litres but worth it if you use a lot


----------



## Bowden769 (Feb 21, 2011)

Brian1612 said:


> As above depends what your looking for. As per personal preference I usually stay clear of gel based tyre dressings.


Can I ask why you steer clear of gels?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptainKirk95 (Jun 27, 2013)

I've tried a few and my favourite is Zaino Z16


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

I am still sticking with carpro perl used neat. Gives a great finish and lasts a reasonable time. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamesrt2004 (Sep 22, 2016)

Bowden769 said:


> Can I ask why you steer clear of gels?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are prone to 'sling' where it flies off the tyres and onto the paintwork leaving horrible black spots around the wheel arches


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Jamesrt2004 said:


> They are prone to 'sling' where it flies off the tyres and onto the paintwork leaving horrible black spots around the wheel arches


Fair point chum. The megs endurance gel is prone to this. I tried the new AutoGlym tyre gel last weekend, on a semi dried tyre and it's been brilliant.

Z16, PERL and Orchard Autocare Glitz are my bestest faves, but so far the autoglym will be joining that list!!

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Bowden769 (Feb 21, 2011)

Jamesrt2004 said:


> They are prone to 'sling' where it flies off the tyres and onto the paintwork leaving horrible black spots around the wheel arches


Surely that's down to how the application is done I.e to much product on the applicator. I'm not picking holes just curious to the slinging!! I have used meg endurance for years and as far as I am aware never have sling off 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

Gyeon Tyre for me.


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

Swissvax Pneu is great, gives a satin finish and seems to last well too, although I'm using Infinity Wax Rubber Wax at the minute and it's also really good, it leaves a like new finish. Interested in trying CarPro Perl next though!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

I have used a lot of wheel and trim coatings over the years,but since I used Gyeon tire I have been hard pushed to find one better,but as has been said earlier on in this thread you have to decide what sort of look that you like on your tires as each product will give a different look and I have even noticed different looks depending on what actual tires that you are applying the product too as different makes of tires have a different make up in their silica base.SJ.


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

They all do the same thing really but the holy grail is how long they last

I really like Meguiars Endurance and is my go to, just wished it lasted longer


----------



## paulb1976 (Nov 2, 2012)

Sim said:


> Gyeon Tyre for me.


+1 :thumb: and a bottle seems to last forever.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

A wee pic of AutoGlym tyre gel on mine.










Sent from my D6603


----------



## armufti (Oct 11, 2016)

Cookies said:


> A wee pic of AutoGlym tyre gel on mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually looks really good! What's the endurance like on this?

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

My suggestion

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=5281143#post5281143


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

armufti said:


> Actually looks really good! What's the endurance like on this?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


I'm honestly really impressed tbh. I applied it last weekend, and it was still going strong yesterday after washing. It's up there with my favourites now!!

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

Tried a few but Gyeon will be next, at the moment I keep coming back to Megs endurance. It doesn't sling unless you over apply it, which I have done to get the gloss look, big fail. You do need to put it on fairly generously but then leave it for half an hour or so and then dab it over with a scrap cloth to remove any excess, gives a rich satin finish that lasts very well. 

For special occasions I have Sonax tire gloss which does give a very glossy finish, it is very sticky though so although it doesn't sling, it doesn't last that long either once the road dirt gets on it.


----------



## X-Type_Bobstar (Jul 16, 2012)

Gyeon Tire is winning so far for me. I have used Autosmart Highstyle before and this was pretty good too, I also used to use it to coat the wheel arch liners too.


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 12, 2006)

I like Gyeon tire, but as it was on offer bought Obsession wax Nero end of last year and im very impressed with it also works ok on plastics. Seems to last really well to I think the trick is a good scrub with apc before applying and make sure tire is dry to touch.

One interesting tip I also picked up on here was after you apc the tyre apply Gyeon prep before the dressing ive tried it once and I think it helped must admit I didnt try it again as I was pushed for time.


----------



## BTS (Jul 22, 2013)

been using TAC Systems and Waxaddict recently. impressed with them both in terms of durability.


----------



## Rufus73 (Dec 31, 2015)

Jamesrt2004 said:


> They are prone to 'sling' where it flies off the tyres and onto the paintwork leaving horrible black spots around the wheel arches


I agree. Was having trouble this with megs endurance. Lot of sling. Switched to PERL and can say it's a brilliant product and just the right amount of shine and zero sling.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rufus73 (Dec 31, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rufus73 (Dec 31, 2015)

This is on a week and raining constant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richors (Apr 29, 2007)

Using iced apple from juicy details at the min and it works well....


----------



## bencossie25 (Nov 8, 2010)

Can you get that Adams tyre dressing in Uk?


----------



## Prestige car care shop (Mar 29, 2014)

bencossie25 said:


> Can you get that Adams tyre dressing in Uk?


You can indeed 

https://www.prestigecarcareshop.com/products/adams-new-tire-shine


----------



## Actrosman (Oct 23, 2013)

Bowden769 said:


> Surely that's down to how the application is done I.e to much product on the applicator. I'm not picking holes just curious to the slinging!! I have used meg endurance for years and as far as I am aware never have sling off
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I never got any sling when I used Endurance (nor with the Carchem I'm trying atm), only with the spray on Autoglym one....that went over everybody's car!


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

My favourite has always been megs endurance, easy to use plus a nice looking durable finish and I've never experienced any of the issues some have with sling. The autoglym tyre gel is nice too, imo it's like a satin finish version of the megs. Have also recently tried autoglanz trim reaper undiluted and I was really impressed with the finish but the durability wasn't great although that may well have been down to the bad weather we're having. Have tried quite a few over the years but these 3 are definitely my favourites.


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

sad as I am I am actually really looking forward to trying gyeon tire which I have on order


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

JayMac said:


> Swissvax Pneu is great, gives a Satan finish and seems to last well too, although I'm using Infinity Wax Rubber Wax at the minute and it's also really good, it leaves a like new finish. Interested in trying CarPro Perl next though!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OMG , that SATAN finish must be hot as hell :devil::devil:

sorry for the offtopic I i loled so hard when I read this


----------



## _Si_ (Jul 7, 2016)

euge07 said:


> sad as I am I am actually really looking forward to trying gyeon tire which I have on order


it's very good, especially if you break out the heat gun and really confirm to the neighbours that you're mad


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

FallenAngel said:


> OMG , that SATAN finish must be hot as hell :devil::devil:
> 
> sorry for the offtopic I i loled so hard when I read this


Hahaha only just seen this lol you get the gist lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

